# Spring Canon



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A short diatonic canon for woodwind quartet.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7j2mxxuBUviZVZIVDJVZXlqelE

Enjoy!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

That was lovely, and unlike some other compositions I've been listening to, the title actually makes sense. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

More, more! It was too short


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Mahlerian said:


> A short diatonic canon for woodwind quartet.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7j2mxxuBUviZVZIVDJVZXlqelE
> 
> Enjoy!


I did. Webernesque in its brevity!


----------

